# New to everything!



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone

I'm new to all of this!!

Me and my partner are off to London women's clinic next week for our first consultation. We are looking to start iui. I have already had my Amh, lh and fsh tests done with lh and fsh coming back all good. 

does anyone have any advice with the lwc and iui treatment?


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Hi Bluebird... My Wife and I have been attending the LWC since late last year... First IUI next month but so far so good.. ! All very friendly team, they do need prompting now and again but I tend to ring if I have any questions whether you may think they are silly or not we are all new to this so don't be afraid to ask questions.. ! 
Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

It's so nice to hear from someone in the same position!
How long did you have to wait from your first consultation?


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Our first consultation was early Dec and we are due to go in for IUI end of Feb then had all the tests in December then had the counselling sesh early Jan and have just ordered the donor sperm. They get you in really quickly, our tests were just a bit spaced out because of the xmas holidays etc but they are generally very efficient. )
We are completely new too so just trying to go with the flow as we almost do not know what to expect. Hope it goes well for you !!


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

It's all so exciting! 
Did you have any tests done with your gp to keep the costs down a bit?
I've had my AMH, lsh and fh blood tests done, was just wondering if there was anything else I could have done.
Good luck to the both of you x


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Stupidly we had all our tests done there, being completely new and after the first consultation they offered for us to crack on and do the tests that day with them and we went with it. £500 later and I found out that I could of gone to my doctors. You live and learn!! But at least we won't have to do that again. It will be interesting how you get on, will keep you updated on our progress


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

We that's a lot of money! Looking at the price list Weve saved £200 already just by having 3 tests done. Are you using yours or your partners eggs? 
Very excited for tomorrow now!


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

How exciting, best of luck for tomorrow! We have gone with my eggs to start with, just to make it all an easier process for us but in the future we would like to have a child with my wives egg as well. It should be an exciting month, not stressing out about anything at the moment as we know it is going to be a hard road so the more we relax the better. Hope it all goes well


----------



## Yolo (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck both of you!

We are with LWC too.  Having had consultations at another clinic as well, I have come to realise how well looked after we have been at LWC.  They are quite pricey but I think they really do understand LGBT patients in a way some other clinics don't.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you yolo!
We're in the process of deciding whether to use my eggs or my partners eggs... Big decision to make! 
They are pricey but it's definitely worth it!
Glad to hear some good feedback about lwc as have seen a lot of negative on here.


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you Yolo... Very true, its such a comfortable environment. We went there yesterday for a B/L scan so hopefully this month goes well!


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

What's a b/l scan?


----------



## stars2014 (May 14, 2014)

Sorry, I was being lazy! A baseline scan so they could check my lining and count how many follicles are there already. Was all good news so we can started our meds last night. Was a bit odd injecting at home but wasn't as hard as we thought. Back up in 9 days for another scan. I would of loved to of carried my wives egg but it all seemed quite overwhelming and I know she isn't as strong as me to go through the invasive stuff but fingers crossed in the future we can go through it. Take your time to really decide, would be amazing to do though )


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

That's so exciting! 
It does seem very overwhelming, But knowing that I can come on here for advice from everyone does make me relax slightly. Doesn't make us feel so alone in this.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife and I are also at LWC. In the process of first IVF with hopeful egg collection this week.

I had three Iui cycles that went ahead last year, two natural and one medicated, two where I didn't get positive on ovulation sticks. 

I got all blood tests asides from AMH done at my GPs so saved a bit of money. I did have a HyCOSy before I started Iui treatment as well done at LWC. 

Drugs we ordered from Asda they came in at just under £1200, I'm getting more and more worried that collection won't go ahead.  The injections aren't so bad however when it's quite a lot of pounds per shot it's not fun. 

Next scan tomorrow so fingers crossed. 

I've found LWC to be quite good, sometimes find that you have to dig for answers from them they definetely aren't the huggy clinic but I knew that going in from their HFEA reviews. I'm hoping they can get my wife and I a baby.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Good luck mrsww! fingers are crossed for your scan today. 

We are considering ivf using my partners eggs (me carrying) I just wondered if anyone knows if i don't get a bfp first time round for whatever reason, will my partner need to go through the ec process again or will there be leftover eggs from the first time round? And how long do we have to wait to try again?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*bluebird*, whether you'd have any embryos left over would depend on how many eggs you get, fertilise and then make it to freezing. We was told I had to have 2 periods before we could try again. Best of luck to you both. X


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you jam&cream for your speedy response!!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know much about FETs as I'm not expecting to get any frozen ones. 

Today's scan went ok. Lining is good but only four follies that could possibly contain an egg. Have being taking to them, hard not to go crazy.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok so now I'm confused, there are certain criteria my partner needs to fit to be an egg sharer, but if she's just giving them to me she doesn't need to fit any criteria? 

Does anyone understand this better than me?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I imagine it's because someone else would be reliant on her getting eggs to share so they'd only accept those who they think would respond well. They'd get quite a list of criteria that she'd have to fulfill.
You's wouldn't be egg sharing as such you just be doing partner to partner. X


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Understood. 
There's so much to understand and get your head round! It can be so confusing. 

Thank you x


----------



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello Bluebird, good luck! I had my 3rd IUI yesterday so now in the dreaded 2WW!

Glad your scan went well MrsWW.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone. Haven't been on here for a while as DP had to be 3 months free of smoking before lwc would see us again. 
Booked in for 12th may for consultation for my partner for scans and to see whether she will be eligible to egg share. 
Fingers crossed!

Congratulations Orangehope!


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Well dome for your DP for quitting the smoking me fingers crossed that you can start treatment soon.

I was treated at London LWC and overall found the experience very good however one thing I struggled with is people not introducing themselves or explaining who they were. Also unlike other clinics unless you really push them for answers they rather you just went with the flow.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm so excited to start treatment! 
How long did you have to wait before beginning treatment?

Also I see you did short protocol - could you explain this please?


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

It took a few months to get all the tests done first before we started Iui however once we moved to IVF we could start straight away. 
The protocol I did was
Day one of period call clinic and book scan for day three.
Day three scan and start gonal f and Menopur in the evening. 
Then it gets a bit foggy and I've not got my plan with me.
So continue with the gonal f and Menopur, scan every few days had to increase Menopur once. 
Add in oraglutron to stop ovulation.
Trigger shot exactly 36 hours before egg collection (stop all other injections)
Antibiotics for near a week from egg collection.
Start Cyclogest pessaries day of egg collection.
We did a day three transfer and then the first test showed positive seven days later.
Then it's more waiting until early scan at seven weeks. 
And even more waiting to the 12 week scan, which this time next week I should know if baby is ok.  
I did short protocol as I don't have a good egg reserve and doing long protocol and shutting down the ovaries may make it hard for them to start up,again.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

I've already had a couple of tests done. Also getting more done to save some money. 

It's all a lot to take in and I'm sure they will explain everything to us when we go. I just wanted to have some idea of what we're about to go through as I feel like they expect you to know what's going on! 

Fingers are crossed for your 12 week scan, hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup, that's how LWC are. When you ask questions mostly they do make it seem an inconvenience. I just tried to relax and do what they told me too. I think it's partly because everyone is different so they don't like to make guarantees. 

Overall I found the IVF process ok not stressful although I did take a month off work so I could relax and not stress about appointments. 

Fertility friends is helpful to see what others are doing and to get support.


----------

